# Buh Tugly



## DKMD (Jul 18, 2016)

Our demo at last month's turning club meeting was on 'vessels of illusion'(a la Trent Bosch), and the demonstrator challenged us to try it at home. After a month, I'm supposed to bring one back this week for our quarterly show-and-tell meeting. 

This thing fought me from the beginning. It started as a fairly nice piece of spalted maple, but I broke one of the 'petals' off while carving the top. That led to me gluing a new piece of wood on top which led to me painting it to cover up the fugly glue joint and wood mismatch. I broke 4 inserts before I got one to bend into the opening, and then gluing it in place was less than easy.

I don't think I'll be trying another of these anytime soon. This one will be in the burn pit as soon as it's cool enough to have a fire!

Disparaging comments welcomed!

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Kevin (Jul 18, 2016)

No disparaging comments from me. That paint scheme had to be very difficult to achieve such a realistic look. That's a lot of work right there. My wife said if you're seriois about burning it to bring it to SWAT and anything else going in the burn pit and she will pay the difference in electricty to warm your shop this winter.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Jul 18, 2016)

CERTAINLY nothing critical from me either, looks like a fine piece of work to me Doc! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 18, 2016)

If you burn that I will personally send a mainland thug to kick you where the sun don't shine. If you don't want it send it to me.

While it may not be your favorite, it exemplifies your ability to work wood beautifully even when it fights back. You see your flaws, I see art I lack the skill to produce under perfect circumstances. You have the address thanks to your cunning wife, I know the thugs; choose wisely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 18, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> If you burn that I will personally send a mainland thug to kick you where the sun don't shine. If you don't want it send it to me.




You obviously don't know the first thing about Doc. They don't call him Doc _"The Bone Breaker"_ Bones for nothing. One evening last year at SWAT he let me go along with him to a local dojo and film his daily workout, this is a still from it. It was like the Tasmanian Devil on Meth. This guy was all over the place bouncing off walls and ceiling and bodies were flying everywhere of the students and Masters trying to subdue him but it was no use. He said if there had been about 30 opponents he might have had to remove his glasses but he didn't even break a sweat against the 20 in the dojo at the time he took it over and he was giggling and laughing like a school boy in a sorority house the whole time . . . .





So you see, anyone *you* might be acquainted with and send to "kick him where the sun don't shine" would go home in a body bag.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 18, 2016)

Now that's awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jul 18, 2016)

Beautiful piece of art ...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You obviously don't know the first thing about Doc. They don't call him Doc _"The Bone Breaker"_ Bones for nothing. One evening last year at SWAT he let me go along with him to a local dojo and film his daily workout, this is a still from it. It was like the Tasmanian Devil on Meth. This guy was all over the place bouncing off walls and ceiling and bodies were flying everywhere of the students and Masters trying to subdue him but it was no use. He said if there had been about 30 opponents he might have had to remove his glasses but he didn't even break a sweat against the 20 in the dojo at the time he took it over and he was giggling and laughing like a school boy in a sorority house the whole time . . . .
> 
> View attachment 109298
> 
> So you see, anyone *you* might be acquainted with and send to "kick him where the sun don't shine" would go home in a body bag.


Ahh yes, I have heard these stories before. They are always told in the first person accounting and always have extremely believable photos like this. I however am not fooled like you simple minded neanderthals. I know the truth about the doc; there was once a man hundreds of years ago that sought immortality through any means to prolong his life. He came upon a leprechaun to which he was able to snare using scraps of FBE for bait. Being granted 3 wishes he asked for great intelligence, immorality, and artistry. Now, hundreds of years later he is a true craftsman and has developed the ability to trick simple minded people into thinking he posses an inhuman ability of warrior gods. I am not simple minded, I know the truth; behind the curtain of this facade is an ancient artist.
By dispatching the koa warriors who have taken residence on the mainland for a mission such as this, I will obtain the fabled blossoming coconut, and will at last posses the ability to be an immortal. (Insert maniacal laugh here)

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 18, 2016)

Well after all that, all I can say is Doc it looks good to me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 18, 2016)

Doc, you better run, dude.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DKMD (Jul 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> ... One evening last year at SWAT he let me go along with him to a local dojo and film his daily workout, this is a still from it. It was like the Tasmanian Devil on Meth. This guy was all over the place bouncing off walls and ceiling and bodies were flying everywhere of the students and Masters trying to subdue him but it was no use. He said if there had been about 30 opponents he might have had to remove his glasses but he didn't even break a sweat against the 20 in the dojo at the time he took it over and he was giggling and laughing like a school boy in a sorority house the whole time . . . .



I remember that... Didn't I have you hold my beer? 

That reminds me... I don't remember where I put those shoes...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 18, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I remember that... Didn't I have you hold my beer?
> 
> That reminds me... I don't remember where I put those shoes...


That's how these stories always begin.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 18, 2016)

DKMD said:


> That reminds me... I don't remember where I put those shoes...



I kept them as souvenirs ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 18, 2016)

Hey Doc, what is it really supposed to be?? A pomegranate or an Oklahoma opium poppy??


----------



## DKMD (Jul 18, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Hey Doc, what is it really supposed to be?? A pomegranate or an Oklahoma opium poppy??



I don't know what it's supposed to be or what it turned out to be. I don't even know why I made it...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 18, 2016)

I saw Trent do this demo about ten years ago. Its still on my list of things to make.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 18, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> I saw Trent do this demo about ten years ago. Its still on my list of things to make.



Well I hope you have a fire pit, because according to Doc this particular project is supposed to be thrown into it once it is complete.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Well I hope you have a fire pit, because according to Doc this particular project is supposed to be thrown into it once it is complete.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice job David. The ones that fight you like that are the ones you learn the most from. What type of wood did you use for the insert? I believe Trent uses Gum doesn't he ? I damn sure wouldn't burn it. Too much work went in to it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Patrude (Jul 18, 2016)

No burning ! No negative remarks from here. Looks good, actually it looks pretty natural.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You obviously don't know the first thing about Doc. They don't call him Doc _"The Bone Breaker"_ Bones for nothing. One evening last year at SWAT he let me go along with him to a local dojo and film his daily workout, this is a still from it. It was like the Tasmanian Devil on Meth. This guy was all over the place bouncing off walls and ceiling and bodies were flying everywhere of the students and Masters trying to subdue him but it was no use. He said if there had been about 30 opponents he might have had to remove his glasses but he didn't even break a sweat against the 20 in the dojo at the time he took it over and he was giggling and laughing like a school boy in a sorority house the whole time . . . .
> 
> View attachment 109298
> 
> So you see, anyone *you* might be acquainted with and send to "kick him where the sun don't shine" would go home in a body bag.


Then he would sit on the body bag and eat peanut butter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Jul 18, 2016)

I wouldn't burn it either.

But it would make good target practice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Jul 18, 2016)

I think it looks great personally. Nice piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 18, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice job David. The ones that fight you like that are the ones you learn the most from. What type of wood did you use for the insert? I believe Trent uses Gum doesn't he ? I damn sure wouldn't burn it. Too much work went in to it.



The surviving insert is plain Jane maple. I broke a white oak and two walnut inserts before this one...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 18, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I don't know what it's supposed to be or what it turned out to be. I don't even know why I made it...



I think doc has a subliminal infatuation with the Alien movie. The pods the facehuggers come in...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 18, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I think doc has a subliminal infatuation with the Alien movie. The pods the facehuggers come in...


That's awesome. Perhaps he unleashed a face sucker and will soon have a mini t-Rex burst from his android? This entire thread was to entice the unsuspecting saps to request a pod be sent to their door. Unbeknownst to each of us he has substituted the wooded model for the real thing and is trying to take over the world?! Oh, and it also made him look like Bruce Lee from the neck down...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Jul 19, 2016)

You guys can rant and rave all you want, but when the Doc says it will be ashes, it WILL be ashes. The only way to save it is to show up on his door step. Trust me on this one, last time I was there, I rescued 3 pieces from a firey death. Hollow forms in one tub, finials in another box, odds and ends assortment of other works in progress and failures in another, and the fire pit sitting patiently waiting just outside the shop door.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 19, 2016)

Steve Walker said:


> You guys can rant and rave all you want, but when the Doc says it will be ashes, it WILL be ashes. The only way to save it is to show up on his door step. Trust me on this one, last time I was there, I rescued 3 pieces from a firey death. Hollow forms in one tub, finials in another box, odds and ends assortment of other works in progress and failures in another, and the fire pit sitting patiently waiting just outside the shop door.



Man, I'd hate to know what he does with patients he can't fix....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jul 19, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Man, I'd hate to know what he does with patients he can't fix....



Puts them in a bad hollow form before he burns it.

 Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 19, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Man, I'd hate to know what he does with patients he can't fix....



I was thinking about asking him to do my knee when the time comes, until you said that.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Jul 19, 2016)

Fixin people up is his day job ......he moonlights at the crematorium.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 19, 2016)

Looks very cool to me! Looks like a considerable amount of carving, gonna have to give it a try someday. Looks like the foots' a little small, won't stand upright

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 19, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I think doc has a subliminal infatuation with the Alien movie. The pods the facehuggers come in...


Now that just gross!


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 19, 2016)

@DKMD 
I can not tell you how to feel about your project but, I can tell you how I feel about it ---so I will
I feel that you choose the project because it was a challenge ,it ( by your comments) challenged you but it seems you came out on the winning end. If I had any talent in this area I might be able see something that is not so desirable but, I am without those abilities so it looks like a work of art---artfully created by an artisan that can conquer a challenge .
Ok it does look like a pod , I would like a pod that looks like that pod alien or not

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

